# Cutting Cycle



## mvflorida (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi I was just wondering what is the best cutting/shredding fat cycle when taking liquid clen.

How much cardio?? 

Ive slacked off BIG TIME. i was doing cardio atleast 4-5 days a week HIIT 20-30 mins. I would do 10 mins on each machine. treadmill 15 incl. 2.5 mph, elliptical res 6 for 3 mins then 7,8,9,8,7,6,5 each min for 10 mins, stair climber on intervals, and i would switch and do the bike or the step mill.. 

i havent done cardio consistently in months and i feel like crap.
i just need to hear your opinions on what you think i should do to get my bf back down to 12%?

oh yeah and my diet was pretty good. for me atleast 
breakfast id have a detour protein bar and a banana.. redline rtd 
lunch would be chicken kitchen which is brown rice black beans chicken breast and tomatoes
dinner would be either chicken with veggies or if i worked out after 4 i would make a protein shake with strawberries and blueberries.
snack would be a green apple with smart balance chunky pb. or almonds.

i really need the motivation im so not in a good mood about gaining 10 lbs. ppl say i look better but i dont feel better..  im so frustrated..


----------

